# What size Exo Terra terrarium for a pair of imitators?



## Tomoko Schum (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi,

What size terrarium do you recommend for a pair of imitators?

I have been looking at 36 x 18 x 36 Exo Terra terrarium since I was thinking about housing a group of R. amazonica initially. After considering their shy nature, I decided on imitators instead. Now, I see most of you recommend keeping imitators as a pair. If I were to keep a pair of imitators, should I go with smaller terrarium like 18 x 18 x 24?

A local reptile shop recommends a 18 x 18 x 24 since I am petite (I am 5 feet tall). I think I can handle 36 inch tall tank especially if I get a stand custom made for me. Is a 36 x 18 x 36 an overkill for just a pair of imitators?


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

I enjoy the landscape just as much as I enjoy the frogs. So with the bigger size tank, you will be able to have a nice, big home for them. I am sure they will not complain about that!!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Wih a pair of imis I'd say an 18x18x24 is more than enough room. The big Viv you are envisioning would be beautiful I'm sure, but unnecessary. Even a12x12x18 would work. I say put imis in a smaller Viv, and get a group of something else for the bigger tank you want


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

I think an 18 x 18 x 24 is a GREAT footprint size for a pair of Ranitomeya imitator! You'll have plenty of spacing for some landscaping and plantwork -- perfect. What a refreshing question -- "which of these BIG or BIGGER tanks to choose from?" rather than "how many can I fit in this *exaggerate* NANO sized tank?"

Good looking out! You are going to LOVE the heck outta the lil' mimic dart frog, their charisma will charm the pants off you for sure...


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

Tomoko Schum said:


> A local reptile shop recommends a 18 x 18 x 24 since I am petite (I am 5 feet tall).


Silly reptile stores....did you have to tell them the tank was frogs and not for you.


----------



## kthehun89 (Jul 23, 2009)

I keep a pair of Varaderos in a 12x12x18... perfect size imo....


----------



## Tomoko Schum (Jan 14, 2012)

randommind said:


> Silly reptile stores....did you have to tell them the tank was frogs and not for you.


Haha, they are silly for sure. They were quite surprised to see a woman wanting to keep frogs. They associate young boys with frogs.

So it looks like I don't have to have a large Exo Terra for a pair of imitators. I will look into 18 x 18 x 24 terrarium for them.

I would love to have a 36 x 18 x 36 terrarium beautifully planted, but I must admit two little frogs will be kinda hard to spot in a big terrarium. I'd image frogs will be more relaxed and happier in a large place, though. I don't know about the population density in the wild. Do a mated pair (or a harem) stake out a large territory?


----------



## heyduke (Sep 19, 2006)

The bigger the better really. Though 18x18x24 is pretty good.


----------



## ilovejaden (Jan 6, 2011)

36x18 is overkill for those frogs. 18x18x24 is more than suitable.  Good luck!


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

I've always liked the 18x18x18 cubes. They look really nice and seem to be the perfect size for a pair of Tincs, Pumilio, Imis, Leucs, or Auratus.


----------



## itsott (Nov 25, 2010)

I have a pair of banded intermedius in a 18x18x24 and it works great. Planning on building a few 11.5x17x20s soon to house my thumb collection.


----------



## cosyis77 (Mar 12, 2012)

i have a 18x18x24


----------

